# Kodiak Canvas Flex Bow Tents



## BBQBOSS (Aug 12, 2010)

Have you ever had one of these or have any experience with them? I have read lots of reviews and the general concensus is that it's an excellent canvas tent with great weatherproofing.  I was wanting something heavy duty for when I take my 2 small kids and wife camping.  This one *seems* like a high quality tent. Just curious if anyone out there knows anything about them first hand.  Thanks for your help!  

Any  suggestions on other high quality tents are welcome as well.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 17, 2010)

i will write a review on it in the fall after it's first use...


----------



## topdaddy (Aug 17, 2010)

I got one last year.I duck hunt/camp in Louisiana out in the middle of no where.Being on the coast you can get in some bad storms that pop up.I had an Eureaka tent get swept up like it was hit off the tee box,bag every thing gone not to mention a ruined trip. I got the six man version and onnce you learn how to set it up(5min) you are in the money.Does not sweat and cdoes what the manufacter says.It is a VERY rigid tent a little on the heavy side.I give it a solid 10.If you get one it will test your intellagence at first  set up but it is really so easy.Kind of like less is more thing.It has a life time warenty too


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 17, 2010)

topdaddy said:


> I got one last year.I duck hunt/camp in Louisiana out in the middle of no where.Being on the coast you can get in some bad storms that pop up.I had an Eureaka tent get swept up like it was hit off the tee box,bag every thing gone not to mention a ruined trip. I got the six man version and onnce you learn how to set it up(5min) you are in the money.Does not sweat and cdoes what the manufacter says.It is a VERY rigid tent a little on the heavy side.I give it a solid 10.If you get one it will test your intellagence at first  set up but it is really so easy.Kind of like less is more thing.It has a life time warenty too




I appreciate the review TD.  I ordered the 10x14 version last night.  There is a one month backorder on them.  From all the reviews ive read online, I only found a couple of bad ones out of hundreds.  Im excited about getting it and trying it out!


----------



## topdaddy (Aug 17, 2010)

pm me when you get your tent.trust me its a real tent-thanks


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 15, 2010)

Finally got it in... and im not disappointed in the quality of this tent.  Should last me and my family many years.  Nice stitching and heavy duty YKK zippers. 4 big windows, 2 of which double as "D" shaped doors. Setup was a breeze as well.  Took me about 20 minutes or so.  Driving the (14) 12" stakes takes most of the time.  Once that is done, its about a 5 minute process to finish.  I especially like that i can stand up and walk around with plenty of head room (im 6-2).  Got it set up and going to let it season with the dew and couple sprayings from the hose pipe and let it dry in the sun all day.  This is the 10'x14' model...

Here are a some pics of the unit.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 16, 2010)

Looks like a good one boss. What keeps the ridge pole in place. Hard to tell from the pics what supports it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 16, 2010)

You'll enjoy this one Matt. I had a decent canvas tent that I used for almost 20 years. I'm still not sure why I got rid of it. Every spring I'd get it out, wash it down with soapy water, waterproof it and seam seal it and it never let me down. I don't think they ever wear out if you take good care of them.


----------

